# Tupolev Tu-14 vs Ilyushin Il-28?



## Lucky13 (Nov 8, 2021)

What was it that made the Tu-14 lose out to the Il-28?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 8, 2021)

Lucky13 said:


> What was it that made the Tu-14 lose out to the Il-28?


Reading on both aircraft, I think the Il-28 was more modern and better designed, a bit faster and had a better service ceiling. It also seems like the Tu-14 was "late out of the gate."

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dimlee (Nov 8, 2021)

According to this article (in Russian), Tu-14 was announced in 1950 to be worse in at least three parameters: max speed, practical altitude and climb rate. Allegedly, the take-off distance was longer as well.


Туполев Ту-14

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

